
Ask HN: Good resource for circuit designs? - davismwfl
I am looking for some resources (books, web sites etc) where ideally there are some reference circuit designs with tradeoffs.  For example, there are many different power circuits &amp; techniques when powering the PCB and the components, I&#x27;d like to review the most common methods and  understand the tradeoffs better. Is there anyplace that has that type of resource to learn from?  Any open source designs that anyone can point me too that are good to learn from?<p>Essentially, I have considerable software development experience but have been spending more and more time on firmware only projects (which I am loving).  In doing so though, I have run into quite a few patterns that I&#x27;d like to get better at identifying up front when evaluating the hardware (and while debugging) so I can be more efficient.
======
brutus1213
Afrotechmods, GreatScott and old army electronics videos on Youtube. I also
got some courses on Udemy when they were on sale. I didn't find one perfect
source but after a while, I think I finally got it.

What really made a difference was getting an Oscilloscope and Function
Generator. I'm looking to add a bench power supply too.

~~~
davismwfl
Awesome, just watched a couple of these, that will help. Thanks for sharing

------
zafka
The Art of Electronics -Paul Horowitz and Winfield Hill

Well worth the money for anyone who wants to build practical circuits

~~~
davismwfl
Perfect. Will pick it up, thanks for the recommendation,

~~~
mindcrime
I highly recommend the lab manual to go along with it as well:

[https://www.amazon.com/Learning-Art-Electronics-Hands-
Course...](https://www.amazon.com/Learning-Art-Electronics-Hands-
Course/dp/0521177235)

